# 인도카레다 싶었는데, 한국식 인도카레더라



## 82riceballs

I was trying to describe a situation when I went to an Indian restaurant in Korea, and upon seeing that all the chefs were Indian, thinking it would be real Indian food. But of course, it ended up being Korean-style Indian curry.

Are there any more natural ways to say the following?
Also what would you say are the differences in nuance?

1. 인도카레*인 줄 알았는데*, 막상 가 보니까 한국식 인도카레더라
2. 인도카레*다 싶었는데*, 막상 가 보니까 한국식 인도카레더라
3. 인도카레*인가 싶었는데*, 막상 가 보니까 한국식 인도카레더라

(My best guess, learning from your excellent explanations here is that 
1. 인도카레인 줄 알았는데 implies that I heard/read that the Indian restaurant would have authentic food, 
2. No idea... I learned that 다 싶었는데 implies that I already went to the restaurant and know the result...??
3. 인도카레인가 싶었는데 implies that after going to the restaurant and seeing the menu/the atmosphere/the Indian cooks, I thought the food would be authentic) 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## dhchong

'인도카레*인 줄 알았는데*, 막상 가 보니까 한국식 인도카레더라' makes perfect sense.
But   '인도카레*다 싶었는데'* implicitly means you guessed it was real Indian food because of the atmosphere of the restaurant or the smell of food or the look of food. So it's better to say  '인도카레*다 싶었는데*, 막상 먹어보니까 한국식 인도카레더라.'
 There's no difference between ' 인도카레*인가 싶었는데*' and  '인도카레*다 싶었는데'.* They‘re same.


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> 1. 인도카레*인 줄 알았는데*, 막상 가 보니까 한국식 인도카레더라
> 2. 인도카레*다 싶었는데*, 막상 가 보니까 한국식 인도카레더라
> 3. 인도카레*인가 싶었는데*, 막상 가 보니까 한국식 인도카레더라



In all three examples, 막상 가 보니까 stands right after those expressions in bold. And because of it, what was said before it should be interpreted as a wild guess. That's because those thoughts/guesses were believed to be made before the speaker actually visited the restaurant (probably) for the first time later in person, which is one of a few likely situations here.


----------



## dhchong

'*줄 알았는데*' gives a feeling that the writer guessed so by getting information prior to the occurrence while '*인가 싶었는데*' gives the feeling that the writer guessed so by experiencing for himself. So he/she had already come to the restaurant and experienced something that made him/her guess that way. For that reason, it is more natural to say '인도카레*다 싶었는데*, 막상 먹어보니까 한국식 인도카레더라.'  Of course you can say either '인도카레*인 줄 알았는데*, 막상 먹어보니까 한국식 인도카레더라.' or ' 인도카레*인 줄 알았는데*, 막상 가보니까 한국식 인도카레더라'.   We don't space between '가' and '보니까' as '가보니까' is conjugated form of '가다'.


----------



## Rance

인도카레다 = This is Indian curry.
인도카레인가 = Is this Indian curry?

인도카레*다 싶었는데* vs 인도카레*인가 싶었는데
*The difference is how sure you were about being Indian curry before trying.
Former you were being utmost sure that it must be Indian curry.
Latter you expected it to be Indian curry, but you were still dubious.

인도카레*인 줄 알았는데
*I think dhchong's opinion is right.
You feel like you were tricked to believe it was Indian curry.
I think it insinuates your negative feelings about the outcome.

For our example, it's fine to use any of three options and won't go wrong.
Of course one expression can suit better than the other and that one is your task to resolve. =)




dhchong said:


> We don't space between '가' and '보니까' as '가보니까' is conjugated form of '가다'.



This, I believe, is incorrect.
-보다 here is 보조용언.
It's allowed to use without space at times, but using the space is grammatically preferred form.


----------

